# my first freshwater gear



## headhunter954 (Jun 24, 2011)

well to start off I just go me some of my first freshwater gear for bait and tackle I got an all 
-silver rattletrap
-shad skitter pop
-Xps lazer eye shad
-Spro frog bronzeye jr.
-4" powerbait swim shad
are these good baits to start off with ?


----------



## bulldog (Jun 24, 2011)

Good start for sure. Post some pics!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2011)

Not a bad start - get yourself some Senko type baits (JD Baits of course 5" Senko and 5" Fatboy is a great start). If you want mass produced, then Yum Dinger, Yamamoto Senko, Tiki Stick, etc.

Get a pack of 4/0 Gamakatsu Skipgap hooks and maybe some bullet weights 1/4 oz is a good start


These are the hooks:







And these are Senko type baits:







Basically, you just cast them into cover where the bass might be - let them sink and then wait a minute or so - twitch or slowly drag and wait some more. Fish them slow and you will catch


----------

